

Slides from my Game Developers Conference talk - phenylene
http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/uncategorized/slides-from-my-game-developers-conference-talk/

======
gavanwoolery
I recently got an Oculus Rift Dev Kit (just yesterday in fact). The two things
I immediately noticed were the "judder" Abrash describes, and more
importantly, the lack of translation. Oculus is working on translation, but if
they cannot get it in place the product will not work; I got motion sickness
very quickly because of the lack of translation. Also, needless to say the
resolution is really bad but will get better in the consumer version. It was
the best VR I have yet experienced, but I was not really blown away like many
reviewers were -- interestingly the only person I ever heard sound hesitant
about it was Carmack, who noted that it still had a long ways to go.

------
Sprint
I doubt the submitter is Michael Abrash, so an edit of the title might be
nice: "[Michael Abrash's]"

------
fulafel
Any ideas on how to view this on the web? Google Docs chokes on it.

